# Firearms Anonymous



## kyfarmer

Jezz! i need some help. I have a meeting today to look at 5 long gun,s and 3 handgun,s. Someone stop me  what is wrong with someone that cannot choose just one. The list a mosin, enfield, sks, rem 270 bolt and a nice blackpowder 50 calb. Not sure about the hand gun,s yet. One is i know a 1950,s 45 calb. S&W wheel gun. Can't afford them all  I really need F.A. some one send me a brochure, next week  I,ll let ya know how bad i broke over. How many have this horrible affliction.


----------



## UncleJoe

kyfarmer said:


> I really need F.A. some one send me a brochure.


1-800-NoNuGun. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel

MMMMMMMMMMMM, thats a tough one there, :dunno: Might as well buy them all.


----------



## Nina9mm

kyfarmer, I have recently been struck with the same affliction from which you suffer. Like an alcoholic eyeing up a bottle of vodka at the liquor store, I find myself lusting after the few remaining boxes of ammo at the sports shop. If I try to reason with myself that I have enough, I break out in a cold sweat and worry about someone coming along and buying up those last boxes...and...I can't...help...myself. When I should be working, or doing something productive at home, I find myself on gunbroker.org, dreaming, scheming, plotting. Who will notice if I buy another one? I tell myself I can stop this obsession any time I choose, but I know, and maybe you do too, that the attraction is too powerful....and I am a slave to the weapons


----------



## UncleJoe

Nina9mm said:


> Like an alcoholic eyeing up a bottle of vodka at the liquor store, I find myself lusting... Who will notice if I buy another one? I tell myself I can stop this obsession any time I choose...


LOL. I had that same addiction 5-6 years ago, but mine was guitars. In a year and a half I bought 9 of them. Didn't really need them, I had four to begin with. I just liked them.


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> 1-800-NoNuGun. Good luck with your recovery.


Thanks for the number ,I may need to look into this for my son. LOL


----------



## GroovyMike

Guns are like puppies, I love every one I meet and want to bring it home with me!


----------



## ZoomZoom

GroovyMike said:


> Guns are like puppies, I love every one I meet and want tobring it home with me!


I made the mistake of stopping at the "puppy store" last night.
Walked out with:
Les Bear 1911
TC 30.06 bolt-action rifle
.223 single shot rifle with scope and bipod
Ruger GP100 (stainless with 6" barrel).


----------



## GroovyMike

bczoom said:


> I made the mistake of stopping at the "puppy store" last night.
> Walked out with:
> Les Bear 1911
> TC 30.06 bolt-action rifle
> .223 single shot rifle with scope and bipod
> Ruger GP100 (stainless with 6" barrel).


lol, I am not alone!

I try to limit myself to one or two a year.... I am not always successful. Now am trying to force myself to part with one every time I bring a new one home. The trouble is that there are really none that I want to get rid of....


----------



## Expeditioner

bczoom said:


> I made the mistake of stopping at the "puppy store" last night.
> Walked out with:
> Les Bear 1911
> TC 30.06 bolt-action rifle
> .223 single shot rifle with scope and bipod
> Ruger GP100 (stainless with 6" barrel).


bczoom which TC did you buy? I bought a Venture last fall and love it.


----------



## ZoomZoom

That's what I got as well. The price he was asking was too sweet to pass on. New in box _drum roll please... $299._

Found a Nikon Monarch scope on the shelf to put on it.


----------



## FirearmsAnonymous

*Nice Thread Title*

I just wanted to stop by and say that there are many out there who have the same affliction and not to worry too much. There is a newer blog out there for people who suffer as we do at Firearms Anonymous if you want to check it out.

Mike


----------

